Survivor of CIA kidnapping and torture supports Assange in extradition trial - AndrewBissell
======
ChrisGranger
You seem to have forgotten the URL.

~~~
AndrewBissell
Woops! Here it is: [https://shadowproof.com/2020/09/18/khaled-el-masri-stands-
up...](https://shadowproof.com/2020/09/18/khaled-el-masri-stands-up-to-cia-
intimidation-supports-assange-during-extradition-trial/)

